# DIY CO2 for a 5 litre Pico.. Is it worth it?



## David.Earl (14 Jun 2010)

As you can guess from the title, im trying to decide if it would be worth me setting up a DIY co2 system for my 5 litre pico (I'll be doing a journal soon before you start asking!)?
I would like to go down the yeast and sugar method, as my budget for this is Â£15.
OR....

Shall I just use some good liquid ferts? (if so, please recommend some)

Thanks in advance

David


----------



## chrisfraser05 (14 Jun 2010)

I was in my LFS today and they have a basic CO2 system for Â£15.99!

I'll find out the details of it tomorrow for you and post it up


----------



## nayr88 (14 Jun 2010)

I'm going to be using a diy co2 kit on my 10ltr....     dunno why that helps but hey. I'd use it.


----------



## David.Earl (14 Jun 2010)

Ok, I look forward to seeing this set for Â£15.99!
Anyone else?

Thanks


----------



## chrisfraser05 (14 Jun 2010)

I was going to add that I run a DIY setup at the moment but I've decided I'm going to get the cheap one for mine!

It's basically a small diffuser, a bottle of CO2 (like a big aerosol) and a piece of hose.

You attach the defuser onto the inside of the tank then spray some of the CO2 into it from the bottle using the hose.
The diffuser is designed for tanks up to 100lt and to let out aprox 1 bubble per 3 secs (I think, don't quote me) and as it lets out the CO2 you can phsically see over time the amount held in it drop. You then simply stick some more in to top it up.

Its basic but its a step up from the DIY method, you get a more steady supply and its less messy.
The main reason I am getting it is my wife will be looking after my tank while I am away in Afghanistan so I doubt she will want the hassle of making bottles of yeast and sugar up lol

Refill bottles are about Â£6 but I don't know how long it lasts, few months I'd guess though.


Infact I think it was this,

http://mangrovesandmore.co.uk/tetra-tet ... p-736.html


----------



## chrisfraser05 (15 Jun 2010)

I bought it today and am pretty happy to be honest. You can leave the bottle attached behind the tank and simply press the button to refill. Having read up on it the bottle will only last about a month so will won't work out the cheapest but suits my needs as it will be easy to use for my wife.
I can see me using a DIY bottle with this defuser when I am at home though 

The diffuser is about 5 inches high and an inch and a half wide so too big for a 5lt tank I'd say though


----------



## David.Earl (15 Jun 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to do the pictures, very helpful!
I think the diffuser would be too big, but I'll go look in my LFS to see what they have.

Thanks again 

David


----------



## Voo (15 Jun 2010)

Why not dose Flourish Excel or other liquid carbon ferts, rather than have a diffuser which would look huge in a tank that size?


----------



## nayr88 (16 Jun 2010)

What about sera co2 tablets??


----------



## chris1004 (17 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Personally I wouldn't touch CO2 tablets with a barge pole and DIY yeast mixes are to messy and unstable to be of any real use. Kind of like the Tetra CO2 diffuser system but the diffuser is a bit of an eyesore in a tank that size and I doubt very much that it achieves a stable co2 level, more I would think a peak when its first pressed and a trailing off through the day therafter. Which if its pressed at the right time (an hour before lights on) might not be to bad.

But liquid carbon wins my vote hands down on a tank of that size not only because there is no extra ugly kit in the tank but its also a 'no mess' option that will help to keep algae at bay (it also acts as a mild algacide) rather than encourage it to grow which all the other options have the potential to do. Couple this with the fact that it will probably work out cost effective over time and I really can't see why one would go for any other option on a tank that small.

According to the dosing instructions on the bottle of flourish excel that I'm currently using 500ml treats 100gallons for 1-2months. It cost me for arguments sake Â£15 delivered and i'll assume the worst case scenario of 1months supply for 100 UK gallons. That's about 455litres. Divide that by 5 litres = 91 Which is the amount of months that it'll treat the 5L Pico tank for (7 and a half years!!!). Â£15 divided by 91 months is about 16 pence a month. And that's a worse case scenario. Or you can buy 100ml for less than a fiver which using the same maths is enough for about 18 months and works out at under 28p a month. 

The only drawback with it that I can see is that some plants don't like it particularly the various varieties of Vallis but a lot of others respond to it very well indeed. Having said that who would want to grow Vallis in a 5L Pico tank anyway!!!!

Regards, Chris.


----------



## nayr88 (17 Jun 2010)

What's the deal with the sera co2 tabs? Why are they so bad? 

Liquid carbons good....not to friendly with riccia, a pico tanks must have haha.


----------



## chris1004 (17 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Zero control and chemical/mineral by-products released into the water column. That's enough of a reason for me not to be interested in them. I also seriously doubt their effectiveness. However I have never used them and to be honest never will, IMO its a complete non starter. 

First choice for a small tank would be liquid carbon and if I must have plants that wouldn't tolerate it then I'd opt for pressurized co2 everytime. 

Lets face facts here, most plants are easy to grow, they can adapt to whatever levels of co2 are present as long as the co2-light balance is maintained. Its the control of algae that's the hardest part of all to master with planted tanks and fluctuating levels of co2 is one of the biggest triggers which promotes its growth. Therefore for the longevity of maintaining a planted tank stable levels of co2 must be achieved. If however you enjoy re-scaping every month or two the other methods may be sufficient for your short term needs.

Regards, Chris.


----------

